# 410 system



## 2roosterhix (Jul 12, 2017)

come upon a 2 ton split goodman 410 system. gas furnace and coil in attic and 13 seer condenser. upon inspection noticed compressor was in by pass mode. put gages on and wow 464 psig high side and 214 suction. i shut down system and recovered . pulled vacum. weighed in 52 oz r410. readings 364 high side 123 suction. temp in house 83 degrees temp outside 95. temp drop of 5 degrees . unit is pulling lots heat . suction line not even a little cool.recovered again and checked piston in evap coil. 059 as required by goodman. pulled vacum and turned loose freon again same results. checked duyct work and returns all good no leaks. any suggestions


----------



## infinair (Jun 23, 2017)

The good news is that some of those engineers who go home to residential buildings realize the need for ASHRAE to step up and do more in the residential market. A couple of years ago, they created the Residential Building Committee (RBC). This group has some momentum now and I think you'll be hearing more from them in the coming years. If you, like those ASHRAE engineers, live in a residential building, you may be the beneficiary of their work.sidewall exhaust fans:furious:


----------

